# Photos Needed



## Sher (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am looking for photos of German Shepherds in Sports. Obedience, Agility, Herding, Rally, Tracking, all of them.....even Search and Rescue, Police Dogs. Anything to do with what a GSD can do as they are so versatile.

These photos are to be used on a site to promote German Shepherds and all they can do. 

Anyone willing to donate can send specifically to me at [email protected] or up on the forum. 

Thanks so much.
Sher


----------

